# Stable to let in Hadfield nr Glossop



## Shadow the Reindeer (27 April 2013)

Small friendly yard, arena (free to liveries) and excellent off road hacking within reasonable distance. There are two stables, but one is being repaired, so not yet available for use. 
All year t/o, DIY, part and full livery available. Bedding and hay provided on site. 
Please Pm me for details.


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (8 May 2013)

Bump


----------



## shanell daniels (11 January 2014)

hiya,                                                                                         i have seen your advertisement on the web page i am wondering if the sables is still available , as i am looking for a new stable for my horse. thanks


----------



## Rebekahwright84 (18 August 2014)

Hi, I don't sopose there is still a stable free? Or even just grazing land? My pony can live out 24/7. Cheers


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (20 August 2014)

Sorry stable let out whilst I was away just this weekend gone (little grey pony moved on), if there's one nearby i'll give you a heads up @Rebekahwright xx


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (20 August 2014)

Sorry stable let out whilst I was away just this weekend gone (little grey pony moved on), if there's one nearby i'll give you a heads up @Rebekahwright


----------



## Rebekahwright84 (20 August 2014)

Oh what a shame! But thanks! Il keep hunting!


----------

